# The 50mm f/1.4 focus ring issue



## EOBeav (Aug 12, 2012)

I've owned this lens for about 3 years now, and the problem has finally caught up with me. This is a well known problem and is documented on the internet. Basically, the focusing mechanism starts to fail and not allow the ring to work at the extreme ends of the range. AF just goes back and forth as it tries to get to a spot that the ring won't allow. The problem seems to be due to a helicoid that becomes misshapen. There is a  rather detailed DIY fix that seems to be fairly straightforward with good photos and appropriate warnings along the way. I actually came across it about 2 years ago and saved it to Evernote, thinking it might come in handy some day. That some day is here. 

Before I dive into it, does anybody have any other experience this problem? Am I better off to send it to the repair shop? Thanks in advance for whatever insights you have.


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 12, 2012)

I think this is a risk/reward question. Have you called Canon to see how much they would charge to repair this issue? How does that compare to replacing the lens if you mess this up, and are you willing to pay the price of a new lens in the event that you do mess it up?

THe instructions look pretty clear to me, and it looks like a fix I would be willing to try. Preferably someplace without cats (let's just say that cats will increase the difficulty of any repair by at least one order of magnitude; and their fur get *everywhere*).


----------



## EOBeav (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks jsbraby. I haven't called anybody for a quote, but I'm seeing figures around the internet anywhere from $90-$200. That's a little prohibitive for me, especially when this tutorial makes it seem like DIY is reasonably within my grasp. If I can't get it done, I may have to do without for awhile.


----------

